

Computer Science for Babies - eredmond
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1588772263/computer-science-for-babies

======
jerrysievert
this project was put together by a very dedicated friend of mine - i've seen
some of the prototypes, and was pretty amazed at what he's put together.

don't plan on having kids myself, but i know a few adults that might be amused
:)

~~~
eredmond
Thanks. The aim is an entire series, starting early. Computer Science is a way
of thinking, not just electronics.

